# Pull-ups and chins. Beginning or at the end of a workout?



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

When's the best time to do these exercises?? When you are at your strongest and fittest or right at the end of the session? I know they are bodyweight moves (for me anyway) but are they more important than weights? Cheers.


----------



## JuggernautJake (Nov 6, 2013)

weighted you could do them at the beginning, great compound to expend a lot of energy on (which you will have at the start)

if your just doing bodyweight i'd probably just use that as a burn out at the end of my workout


----------



## Cal94 (Feb 28, 2015)

End of workout or as a warm up


----------



## mytothalo (Feb 10, 2015)

I would say they are good whenever you want since your using your own body weight.

But if you do them before you start you back workout you might be all gassed out....

I guess it depends on how many sets you do don't you think ??


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

I do them at beginning as I'll have no chance of doing even one at the end


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

I love the concept of them but sh!t at them so I do them at the start of the workout.

If I left it to the end I would only be able to do 3 or 4 lol


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Pull ups earlier in a workout out of the two as they hit bigger and more muscle.

It all depends how you are planning your routine


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

I'd typically go before.

9/10 it's a good idea to start with more neurologically challenging/complex exercises before less complex.. So, chins > pulldowns, squats > leg press, deadlifts > back extensions etc etc


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

I do them at the beginning of a Back workout, as that's when you're going to have your strongest grip and if you go fully dead hang & perform them slow (without kipping) or any kind of swing momentum, then you're going to need all the grip strength you possess. Pull Ups or Deadlifts to start Backday for me. Managed to do 2 sets of 15 today then a further 4 sets of Pull Up/Chin Up variations.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

If you're good at them, the end.

If you're shit at them, the start.

Simples.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

I start with 2 sets 20 reps bodyweight pull ups followed by 3 sets with added weight on a belt. Then moves on to bbell rows, deads and shrugs.

Same protocol as above with palms facing chins on arm day before curls etc.

Good compound for warming up ime unless your weak

SickC approved


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

superpube said:


> I do them at beginning as I'll have no chance of doing even one at the end


 I'm weak at the moment so i think i may do them straightaway to squeeze more out.


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

I mix them up so when I am doing a muscle split a back bicep day for me looks like;

deadlifts

wide grip pull ups

bent over rows

chin ups

dumbbell rows

hammer curls


----------

